# Jerry Hayes Tuesday July 21, 2020 webinar FREE



## NY Bee Wellness (Dec 21, 2013)

You are invited to a Zoom webinar.
When: Tuesday July 21, 7:30 PM Eastern Time (US and Canada)

Topic: Topic: "Varroa….Again? Ugh!"
by Jerry Hayes
- a NY Bee Wellness webinar


Internationally respected US beekeeping expert Jerry Hayes will talk about controlling varroa mites in your hives, what to look for, what to do about them, and general management, such preparing your hives for Winter in July; his new role as editor of the magazine Bee Culture.
This webinar will be useful for beginners and experienced beekeepers.

Register in advance for this webinar:
https://us02web.zoom.us/webinar/register/WN_utM-vK04TT2Y4u2UonDKPA

After registering, you will receive a confirmation email containing information about joining the webinar.
This is a view and listen webinar; attendees can submit questions.
*Registration must be received BEFORE the webinar begins.
*
----------

Webinar Speaker
Jerry Hayes

Jerry Hayes (Editor @Bee Culture Magazine)
Internationally respected US beekeeping expert Jerry Hayes is the current editor of Bee Culture magazine. Jerry has a long history in beekeeping and is well respected in the industry.Former vice president North America for Vita Bee Health to help beekeepers improve and maintain the health of their honey bees.
For almost four decades, Jerry Hayes has worked across the USA apicultural industry to promote sustainable beekeeping. As head apiarist of the State of Florida inspection service when Colony Collapse Disorder struck, he was on the front line helping Floridian beekeepers and their 300,000 plus colonies. For three decades, he has also been well-known and respected amongst beekeepers for his informative and entertaining column, The Classroom, for the American Bee Journal.
Jerry Hayes’ work has encompassed the full range of beekeeping and pollination interests. He is a founding member of the Colony Collapse Working Group and the Bee Informed Partnership.



NY Bee Wellness keeps this webinar FREE,
DONATIONS are accepted! Emoji

NY Bee Wellness, Inc- a Grassroots, Educational
501c3 not for profit Organization

NYBeeWellness.org

-----------------------------------------------

Visit the NY Bee Wellness YouTube channel for educational lecture videos.


----------



## NY Bee Wellness (Dec 21, 2013)

Now on Youtube:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bF1Uhldw1KY&feature=youtu.be

Internationally respected US beekeeping expert Jerry Hayes will talk about controlling varroa mites in your hives, what to look for, what to do about them, and general management.
TOPICS/BOOKMARKS:
00:00 Start
8:16 Varroa Impact
13:23 Origins of Varroa Mite, Apis Ceranae
17:37 Varroa Family, Life Cycle
27:13 Viruses
30:19 Control Options, Pros & Cons
43:52 Residues in Beeswax
48:53 Beebread/Pollen
50:57 Tibor Szabo, Breeding for Resistance/IPM
52:51 Commercial Beekeeping is Different
54:13 Honey Bee Health Challenges
55:25 Mite Sampling, Honey Bee Health Coalition
59:52 Questions:
59:57 I treated a hive of mine and left two supers on. I don’t plan on selling this honey, but I’m wondering if it’s safe for me to eat. What would you recommend?
1:00:32 Does oxalic acid vaporization have a high mortality rate? I seem to lose or impair one queen a year after once a week treatments for 3 weeks. She is either killed outright or suffers a major decline in production. The mites are knocked down, so that is a plus.
1:04:30 Some pesticide labels say to treat all colonies in your yard at the same time. If one looks at testing as a way of determining that treatment is NOT needed, IPM principals are turned on their head if a miticide is applied when testing of a specific hive is not needed. Thoughts?
1:04:50 About how many Varroa mites emerge from a cell that will feed on another bee?
1:05:35 What is the death rate of bees, using oxalic acid dribble please.
1:07:10 Is it possible that a strong colony manages to get rid of varroa mites on its own? In other words, can you get lucky and not have any issues for years?
1:08:20 I did not see FormicPro mentioned in your slides. Do you think its a safer treatment? Thank you
1:09:40 I know there's been some research about whether Varroa viruses stick around within wax. Any idea what the research suggests?
1:11:17 Your thoughts on heat treatments for mites.
1:12:26 We find Thymol very effective in control what are your thoughts on its effectiveness and different delivery methods? We use several OX, Formic, and Thymol based on season/ temp but feel thymol is a great tool in the bag
1:13:51 NY Bee Wellness provides appropriate education
1:15:36 Please explain how mite treatments (like Mite Away strips) work to kill varoa mites and how the treatments can maintain the "organic" status of the honey in the supers.
1:16:33 Some pesticide labels say to treat all colonies in your yard at the same time. If one looks at testing as a way of determining that treatment is NOT needed, IPM principals are turned on their head if a miticide is applied when testing of a specific hive is not needed. Thoughts?
1:19:25 Will there ever be an RNAi control?
1:20:57 How many times can a foundress mite enter a cell to lay eggs?
1:22:29 Based on your report of the distance the mites can travel, do you think screen bottom boards would that drop the mites onto a stand would be that helpful - wouldn’t they just climb back up?
1:23:22 What is your favorite mite treatment?


----------



## mgolden (Oct 26, 2011)

I found Dr Jerry Hayes's response(1.00.32) to OAV very interesting. He does not recommend using it at all. If one uses OAV, then only do a one time treatment when hive is broodless/mostly broodless.

This flys in the face of multiple 4-7 day treatments, monthly treatments, doses beyond 1 gram per 10 frame deep, etc.


----------

